# How fast is your internet connect?



## TheNeck (Aug 8, 2007)

I just ran 10 tests at SpeedTest, check out my results below, if you can believe it, its running slow for some reason, and im not joking. Normally i get over 14.00 Mb/s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Edit:* I forgot to mention that I have Verizon FIOS


----------



## iTech (Aug 8, 2007)

meh


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 8, 2007)

My iisp underclocks(?) me by 1.5mbps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and my upload speed is shit. 500kbps

Oh well good enough for a 30 ping or so in games


----------



## Strokemouth (Aug 8, 2007)

Crappy Time Warner.





I'll be very glad when we get fiber buried in the spring. 20/5 for $35 here I come! (Including employee discount...I work on FiOS)


----------



## Da Foxx (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats how fast my internet connection is.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 8, 2007)

using bros computer: wifi powerbook G4... its silver...


----------



## Darunia (Aug 8, 2007)

I pay for an 8mbps connection speed :-/


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 8, 2007)

lo-frikn-l


----------



## JPH (Aug 8, 2007)

That's a fuckload of lol's

My internet connection?
Faster than Juggy911s


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 8, 2007)

Damn you all, the fastest I can get out here is 1.5mb DSL (but it's only $12 a month...)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 7 2007 said:


> That's a fuckload of lol's
> 
> My internet connection?
> Faster than Juggy911s


Correction: my brother's!


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Aug 7 2007 said:


> Damn you all, the fastest I can get out here is 1.5mb DSL (but it's only $12 a month...)



LOL same here!  SBC Yahoo DSL FTW


----------



## aslacker55 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's my result. It gets the job done.


----------



## r1cky (Aug 8, 2007)

Over 14mbps! Woot!


----------



## go185 (Aug 8, 2007)

Its true, the USA is really behind on internet speeds....





Strange, I am supposed to have 512kbps upload.  Gotta contact my ISP bout that


----------



## j5c077 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> meh



agreed


----------



## Caoimhin (Aug 8, 2007)

This hurts:


----------



## bobrules (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm currently downloading something

Rogers ultra-lite 

Maximum download speed for me is 30kB/s and upload is 8kB/s


----------



## suppachipmunk (Aug 8, 2007)

Only 10mbps for me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use Comcast Digital Cable.  Make ya pay an arm and a leg for it too!


----------



## scdsone (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## @lex (Aug 8, 2007)

here is mine from my office


----------



## Teun (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Spikey (Aug 8, 2007)

I pay for, and receive, 16mbps download and 1mbps upload. I don't care about the upload as much, but when you got newsgroups access, 2MBytes/sec is nice.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 8, 2007)

and i am supposed to be on 20mb/s


----------



## Satangel (Aug 8, 2007)

Belgium has one of the suckiest internets in Europe, we even have a download limit! Standard 12 GB downloadlimit, and if you pay double you get 22 GB downloadlimit.

:'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## 4saken (Aug 8, 2007)

ee. I think my upload should be faster, someone in the house may be uploading something big

EDIT: woo fixed it


----------



## TeraS (Aug 8, 2007)

My test, im usin a wireless connection to reach my router so dwl is low.

Edit: Cool my latency is low


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm sorta confused on the matter of internet speed. It says for speed test that I have a download of 2000 kb/s, and 600 kb/s uploading speed. However, it shows that i have 54 mbps (screenie below). Which is correct


----------



## 4saken (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't see that screenshot, but I think its actually 2000 kb/s, since 54 mbps is usually a number associated with the speed (?) of a router.


----------



## Strider (Aug 8, 2007)

6 Mbit, however, at work

300 Mbit


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> I can't see that screenshot, but I think its actually 2000 kb/s, since 54 mbps is usually a number associated with the speed (?) of a router.




Imageshack sucks at hosting images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but back on to the topic of speed, I think your correct. What your saying does make sense. Thx for the help.


----------



## OSW (Aug 8, 2007)

usually its a little faster than that.


still, some people are lucky /_\


----------



## TheNeck (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(scdsone @ Aug 8 2007 said:


>



Man and I thought I had a fast connection  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What kind of connection do you have?


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Aug 8, 2007)

Not that bad


----------



## scdsone (Aug 8, 2007)

my internet's supplied by Adobe Photoshop CS2 LOL


----------



## legendofphil (Aug 8, 2007)

Not a recent test but my connection is engaged ATM.
Not the cheapest supplier out isn't Karoo, I pay £30($60) for an upto 8M, 40GB/month in peak time limit (6pm-midnight) package.
I'd love to change but we only have one ISP in the area.


----------



## Cjuub (Aug 8, 2007)

EDIT: Just redid it, much better results now.


----------



## dg10050 (Aug 8, 2007)

Interestingly enough, I only pay for an 8 Mbit Download speed and a 386Kbit Upload. >_>
Unless my parents massively upgraded my internet without ever telling me.


----------



## Strider (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> Interestingly enough, I only pay for an 8 Mbit Download speed and a 386Kbit Upload. >_>
> Unless my parents massively upgraded my internet without ever telling me.



Either way, I wouldn't complain


----------



## Harsky (Aug 8, 2007)

;_;


----------



## CCNaru (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> Interestingly enough, I only pay for an 8 Mbit Download speed and a 386Kbit Upload. >_>
> Unless my parents massively upgraded my internet without ever telling me.



Comcast has something called a spike download thing where it boosts your download to unbelievable speed for the first few seconds...then it gets back to the normal speed

comcast is just cable, can't have speeds like that.


----------



## HBK (Aug 8, 2007)

Not too shabby, considering I have a 2Mbps download which is quite over clocked (not by me, though, so it's strange!). Upload should be 256Kbps, but it's a bit under clocked (ditto as before).


----------



## H8TR (Aug 8, 2007)

It might have been a bit faster if the Toronto server was up.


----------



## Killermech (Aug 8, 2007)

Fast enough for por... I mean.. gmailing


----------



## jaz (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I win


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 8, 2007)

Time for an upgrade.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Aug 8, 2007)

Ehh, I want Verizon Fios but it's not available in my area so Im sticking with DSL, Btw this was ran from a router


----------



## djlou11 (Aug 8, 2007)

errm i used mine at an internet cafe with 14 pcs and got


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty good if you ask me. Considering that I'm using somebody else's wireless. Haha.


----------



## TaMs (Aug 8, 2007)

Slow but it works.


----------



## djgarf (Aug 8, 2007)

i always get crappy results from that site but get the full 20mbit download from usenet
i pay £24 a month for 20mbit down and 1mbit up


----------



## TheNeck (Aug 8, 2007)

Speed at work


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 8, 2007)

mt computer this time!
Dell Optiplex GX110


----------



## Akdul (Aug 8, 2007)

upload is great at university


----------



## BoneMonkey (Aug 8, 2007)

DSL FTL :-(


----------



## tyasawa (Aug 8, 2007)

'',.. anything is better than using dial up in my home country~


----------



## Aril (Aug 8, 2007)

Using a limited wireless  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try this again with my computer connected with ethernet.


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Aug 8, 2007)

T_T i feel sad now(has wireless)


----------



## Aril (Aug 8, 2007)

Now with ethernet.
The speed is okay but the latency is way too high.

Kinda suxx for online games.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 8, 2007)

Kinda suxx for online games.? you got to be kidding me.


----------



## MetaKz (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(jaz @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> I think I win



LOL! You definately win. ESPECIALLY with that Sonic the Hedgehog avatar. Oh man, pure genius.

I am too lazy to do speedtest.net right now.. but my download is usually around 1700 and upload is 150. not too impressive


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 8, 2007)

Fail.


----------



## Azimuth (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't think this is reliable, my max is 600kbs over usenet so this is quite strange. Time to try ethernet.


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 9, 2007)

Eh, I get 800 kbs on usenet...oh well.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 9, 2007)

my resaults are





little weird cause my comp usually goes much faster than it says..


----------



## Gamefrk (Aug 9, 2007)

Cox Oklahoma


----------



## Strokemouth (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(CCNaru @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> Comcast has something called a spike download thing where it boosts your download to unbelievable speed for the first few seconds...then it gets back to the normal speed
> 
> comcast is just cable, can't have speeds like that.



No, DOCSIS 2.0 can have a usable downstream of up to around 40Mbit. Those speeds are definitely possible and I seem to remember reading about Comcast offering somewhere around 20Mb in some areas. I wouldn't be surprised if that is accurate, especially in the Atlanta area, which is known for having some of the best telecom infrastructure in the country.

Just wait until they start using DOCSIS 3.0. It will offer upwards of 400Mbit possible downstream. Still nowhere near FiOS (the current BPON is approximately 650Mbps possible over a single fiber strand, but when the GPON upgrades go through, that will be brought up to around 2.5Gbps per strand), but it will be better than most current providers.


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 9, 2007)

Optus is fun. The lines are getting upgraded near my place, so Optus is being nice and upgrading everybody's internet(To God only knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

EDIT- This is over a wireless connection as well so its not that slow(Its still slow compared to most of you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

EDIT2- I just tested on the computer in the house and the upload speed only increase by 10KB/s


----------



## paOol (Aug 9, 2007)

i'm a little surprised at how many ppl have fast connections. and how many people dont.


----------



## jagviper (Aug 9, 2007)

Not too bad


----------



## Suranwrap (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a Fiber line


----------



## go185 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Satangel @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> Belgium has one of the suckiest internets in Europe, we even have a download limit! Standard 12 GB downloadlimit, and if you pay double you get 22 GB downloadlimit.
> 
> :'(Â :'(Â :'(Â :'(Â
> 
> ...



My old ISP (direcway satellite internet) had 700kbps for $70 a month and a 200MB per day download limit.  Then I switched to Cebridge Cable


----------



## go185 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jaz @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> I think I win



WOW, even my cell phone's internet connection is faster than that!




(serves as my internet connection when the power goes out!

And for my regular connection:


----------



## 754boy (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm paying for 6mbps so I guess I'm getting wats due to me lol


----------



## cman1783 (Aug 9, 2007)

It's Comcastic


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 9, 2007)

Man... I need new Internets...


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jaz @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> I think I win



lol, and with that sonic avatar,


----------

